# Need help - Church Apologetics site



## panta dokimazete (Dec 26, 2007)

I am working on an apologetics site as a supplement to the course I teach at the church - would appreciate reviews and feedback.

One need: A good online terms and concepts resource - I have put a couple on - would like to have more/better.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2007)

the link to Robbins' website is broken.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry - which is that?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 26, 2007)

nevermind - i got it, thanks!


----------



## caddy (Dec 26, 2007)

I like Allen & Paul's Dialogue about Presuppositions...


----------

